# Your Race Table



## RjAFX

Built an addition on the back of the house. In these pictures everything is not done, as you can see all the shelves are not up. I don't even have blinds on the widows yet, but I was working on it. 

"ROAD AURORA" table is 4X28 if I remember correctly. Mounted on 30X30X30 wall cabinets with doors. Looks good and makes for a lot of storage under the track. I have most of the shelving up on the walls to display race set boxes. One of two oak car display cases is up. The acrylic display cases are not up in the pictures. They went between the shelf supports. Well that's what I had, sold that house and moved into a smaller one.



My Uncle Shannan Chester. You can see the cabinet fronts in this shot.


You can see the off white lap counter/timers here, and missing shelves


That's not the final layout, but the final was FAST track with all the turns on the ends so two or four could race and not have to walk to far to get cars that came off.

I fried two Dewalt table saws on the build.


----------



## vickers83

Very nice twack RJ, Betcha you`re missing that set-up!


----------



## RjAFX

vickers83 said:


> Very nice twack RJ, Betcha you`re missing that set-up!


Yes Sir ...... I think of it all the time, as I try to put together a new table in my mind for this house.

Post your track Vickers.......I need ideas.


----------



## vickers83

Nothing special right now RJ, Until I build a couple of tables. Just moved back to the frozen tundra of NY within the last year. Right now I have a temporary Aurora O-Gauge road course inside a Tyco 4 lane oval. Both powered by a 10amp variable power supply. The layout is 14`6" X 4`8" I Just bought 12 more o-gauge straights so I can expand the road course, Hence the new table. Plus I have over 300 ft. of 1/32nd Ninco track for my big cars which I have no room to set up! :wave:


----------



## RjAFX

I like it .....


----------



## pshoe64

*Started in 2007 and still going*

Woodrum Ridge Raceway as of early 2014.

-Paul


----------



## vickers83

Very nice layout Paul! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## pshoe64

Thank you, Thank you. The oval has been painted since and I've added SlotBorders skid aprons on the inside of the turns. I also added a SlotBorders tire bridge with lights for the lap counters on the road course. Hope to work on the pit garages and grandstands this summer.

-Paul


----------



## RjAFX

Nice work Paulie ..... idea's, idea's. Keep em coming boys.


----------



## MSwaterlogged

RJ,
currently rebuilding mine, it is completely torn down. Limited to 3.5' x 8' table that folds against the wall. Will post when I get the new layout up and running.


----------



## RjAFX

MSwaterlogged said:


> RJ,
> currently rrebuilding mine, it is completely torn down. Limited to 3.5' x 8' table that folds against the wall. Will post when I get the new layout up and running.


Charlie I started out with a 16X4 in the garage that folded. It didn't take long before it got to bloody hot in there. That's when the thoughts of an addition turned into reality.


----------



## MSwaterlogged

RJ, that addition looked great. Makes me want to do the same so I can get a bigger layout, however ... doubt if it will happen although I built the shop, barn and storage buildings, so guess i could do it. Of course I built those many years ago <g>.


----------



## RjAFX

MSwaterlogged said:


> RJ, that addition looked great. Makes me want to do the same so I can get a bigger layout, however ... doubt if it will happen although I built the shop, barn and storage buildings, so guess i could do it. Of course I built those many years ago <g>.



Also did a complete make over of the bathrooms, and everything in the kitchen, new carpet everywhere. That made the wife happy, and me and the kids got the playroom. Son and Daughter each had work space in the addition. It worked out well.

As you can tell ..... the Wife liked oak.


----------



## RjAFX

Tables......lets see race tables.


----------



## Shadowracer

This is mine in progress. A little cluttered up right now. Table is 12 by 4 in two 6 by 4 sections bolted together. Table is framed in 1x4s and topped with 3/8ths osb board. Legs are 2x4s and have casters on the bottom for easy shifting. I used pine 1x4 board for the frame and the table is actually fairly light. There will be a layer of 1/8 hardboard or something on top of the osb before I secure the track. Just smooth painted green....no carpet or fake grass or anything.


----------



## RjAFX

I like the way you framed it ..... mine will have to be 2 piece with some sort of quick connect. It'll be put in the garage when not in use so is has to be light. Thinking two sets of folding legs per section. Easy up, easy down. Track gets set up each time, cause it can reach 140°f (60°c) in the garage come summer.
I want it to look thought-out and finished when set up. Can't be fancy cause that just adds weight. Hummmm I just thought of something I need to go look at.......

Thanks for the pictures Gents.


----------



## Shadowracer

How big will the new one be rj?


----------



## RjAFX

Wanna go 16X4


----------



## Shadowracer

Yikes.that's pretty big for something portable, even if it does break in half.


----------



## RjAFX

Shadowracer said:


> Yikes.that's pretty big for something portable, even if it does break in half.


Yes Sir .... but the track, and everything will be removed each time it comes down. Big thing is light enough for two people to move with ease..


----------



## MSwaterlogged

*Under construction*

I have completely torn my track apart and am rebuilding the layout. I am limited to a 3.5' x 8' table since it hinges to the wall of a spare room and folds up out of the way. Here are early photos, slowly making progress.

Supports for elevated section


hardboard in place for elevated sections.


track layout, starting to attach to board


Charlie


----------



## RjAFX

Charlie that is look'n good brother man ..... brother man brother man. When did I start say'n that. I must be hang'n with the wrong kinda people.


----------



## [email protected]

My current table. Nothing fixed as the kids and I change it every few months.


----------



## RjAFX

Ok.......I've committed. Bought two 8X2 folding tables, one 6X2 folding table. Will collect the rest of the goodies I need as time allows. The third table will be able to move anyplace along the length of the 16ft I get from the other two tables. That'll let me change the layout to anything I can come up with. Once done I'll post pictures of the first layout that comes to mind. Will have one 16ft straight for sure.

The whole idea behind this is to set the tables up, and take down any time needed. Can set up in the yard, on the patio, at a family gathering, or just in my living room.

This house is less than half the size of the house in the pictures above. I need to be portable, and will be.


----------



## sethndaddy

Charlie, I may steal your layout ideas, thats a nice track in a relatively small area.


----------



## Mister12tooth

*No corners*

When I built mine I had two toddlers. They were always walking into the corners on my old table. There is also a lot more room to move around between heats.

Jeff


----------



## RjAFX

Mister12tooth said:


> When I built mine I had two toddlers. They were always walking into the corners on my old table. There is also a lot more room to move around between heats.
> 
> Jeff


Look'n good Jeff ..... 2ft wide table?

Sethn, Charlie has a very nice layout on that 3.5X8.


----------



## MSwaterlogged

sethndaddy said:


> Charlie, I may steal your layout ideas, thats a nice track in a relatively small area.


Thanks. Help yourself, I can send you the printout if you want it. The only problem is that the lanes are not equal. Hoping they will "more equal" based on lap times, but won't know till I can get it running.

Charlie


----------



## RjAFX

The tables.......I told you this was a small house.

Anyone looking to build a race table these things are very sturdy, much more than I thought. They will make for a great race table base. You can bolt your 8X4 plywood and a 2X6' tall car catching wall around the perimeter with no problem at all. Under $60 for the 8ft, under $40 for the 6ft. Both tables are 30 wide.


----------



## RjAFX

Tossed on a couple blankets put up a four lane. The tables work great ..... why I didn't think of this in the first place I dunno.





Wife and Granddaughter really like this layout.....fast with no tight turns.

Found some rubber backed 36" X 72" grey ribbed carpet mats that'll work better than blankets so I'll order four of those. Have to get to the lumber store next ....

Portable, it's all about being portable. Quick up and down...stored in the garage with little room used up.


----------



## vickers83

`Cept, You`re goin the wrong way. Go fast, turn left!


----------



## RjAFX

vickers83 said:


> `Cept, You`re goin the wrong way. Go fast, turn left!


Flip of the coin decides the direction of travel .... then it just stays that way till the next race.


----------



## RiderZ

*Table*

Here's mine.Was a large 4x11 road course.Now a big squared up oval.


----------



## RiderZ

*Table*

Oval picture.


----------



## RjAFX

Rider that is a clean setup ..... will run on it any day.


Moved the 6 and one 8ft table around. Same layout different lengths.....If I have time today I'll try another layout on this table configuration.



I'm just happy to be off of the floor, and portable.


----------



## MSwaterlogged

RJ,
Looks great. When you are done racing, you remove the track, set the table for dinner, eat desert, set the cars back up and go racing!


----------



## RjAFX

MSwaterlogged said:


> RJ,
> Looks great. When you are done racing, you remove the track, set the table for dinner, eat desert, set the cars back up and go racing!



That's the way it works brother. Hope I don't stain it with chilli ..... Pulled the blankets off to see how loud it gets. It's loud roaring around the plastic. Also get a little echo from under the tables......I love it.



We're racing on the SaltFlats.

Not to mention the track moves around pretty good when hitting the turns hard.

Walmart, two 96"X30" and one 72"X30" ..... $159 plus tax. Should have thought of these back in October when I started pulling my slot car goodies out of the steamer trunk. The tables are very sturdy, and light. They will make a great base as is, or for bolting on 4X8 sheets of plywood.

We will run two classes at this point. We have three tracks to race on and Brian will have his layout done within 60 days.

The names we stuck on the classes are

-GT-
SG+ 
any rear axle
any black push on rear tire
any wide black front tire
any pick up shoe
any pick up spring
any approved GT type body
body can be lowered


-GTP-
BSRT G3 905 out of the box no mods
any approved GTP type body
body can be lowered

any non adjustable controller you want to use, no brakes.

Your car will be the same color, and carry the same number in each class. These are the two I'm prepping for myself. Wife and Granddaughters cars are done.



The numbers (9) are on my Monza GT, no pictures. Right now my Son and I are racing our Flying Chaparral's against a herd of GT40's in the GTP class. Hopefully as the drivers get better they'll switch to some less slick bodies so we have some variety. If not the 917's will be ready.


----------



## RjAFX

Rider.....the more I look at your road course the more I like it. My buddy Brian is looking for a layout 12X4 and he is stuck between your set up and Charlie's.


----------



## RiderZ

It was a fun layout.Ran it for probably 5 years.Wanted something simple less cluttered.The oval is more fun than one might think.Dont run slots much anymore.Thinking of selling all of the extra track from the redo.Got lots of 15" straights & tons of curve sections.


----------



## RjAFX

RiderZ said:


> It was a fun layout.Ran it for probably 5 years.Wanted something simple less cluttered.The oval is more fun than one might think.Dont run slots much anymore.Thinking of selling all of the extra track from the redo.Got lots of 15" straights & tons of curve sections.


Give me a list of track and other items you want to sell and I'll pass it on to him. If he wants it I'll get your phone number so he can call you. I really don't know what he needs. I sold him about 40ft of track and he had me get him a used 4 lane International set via ebay. He is going to set up on a 12X4 table. He'll not need 9R 1/4.


----------



## RjAFX

Ordered my table cover, carpet, mat. That'll be a nice addition....Just need the 1X6's for the car wall. Have to get into town for that....and I'm in no hurry.

The mats are 36 by 72 so some trim to fit is needed.

Avoid ebay seller 410bassethound he is one rude puppy!


----------



## RjAFX

Well goodie, goodie, goodie, my mats made it here today. These will work out just fine. Have an idea to use 4X , or 6X strips of balsa wood attached to the track and not frame the tables at all. So I have to check into that next time in town. Need to see what thickness will bend to a 9R 1/4 etc. Then how I'll go about making brackets to attach to the track. They like everything else must pop-on-pop-off for quick set up and take down. Hey......I'm happy the mats made it here.



Have a little trim to fit.......few holes to drop wires under the table.


----------



## MSwaterlogged

RJ,
Might be more work and may or may not work for you situation since you change layouts a lot but...

Get some 1/4" MDF, cut to fit under track wide enough to glue a fence to it using super glue. You would probably have to make pieces just like the track so you can mix and match. All you would do is layout your track, slip the correctly shaped pieces under it and you have a border. If you want a wider lane on the outside, simply make the under track piece wider, glue a 1" or so piece of 1/4" MDF flat to it (same shape as your curves) and you have an apron. 1/4" MDF is pretty close to the correct height.

Here are my "fences" that I made.


----------



## RjAFX

....Don't need the apron part, just some nice tall walls to catch the cars so I don't have to build walls around the tables....

the walls can then be decorated with advertising I cut out of books, or decals.


----------



## vansmack2

RiderZ said:


> It was a fun layout.Ran it for probably 5 years.Wanted something simple less cluttered.The oval is more fun than one might think.Dont run slots much anymore.Thinking of selling all of the extra track from the redo.Got lots of 15" straights & tons of curve sections.


Ovals can be very fun. Around 1984, or so, I setup an Aurora AFX two lane oval about 14 to 16 ft. long in my friends front room (living room), basically a empty room. My friend was a quadriplegic that did not have much use of his arm so I taped his controller to his wheelchair. I glued some of those thin plastic guard rails to the center of the curves so that we both would have the advantage of using the rails. We raced the G-Plus cars on the track, mostly Indy cars. My friend did quite good with it. We had many very competitive races. I think I have pictures somewhere, but not sure where at the moment.

Here is a picture I found on the internet of a track that folds up for storage. This is a good idea for anyone with limited space.


----------



## vansmack2

RjAFX said:


> Have an idea to use 4X , or 6X strips of balsa wood attached to the track and not frame the tables at all.


Have you thought about plexiglass?


----------



## vansmack2

RiderZ said:


> Here's mine.Was a large 4x11 road course.Now a big squared up oval.


I love this layout. I will have to search for some pics of some of my old layouts.


----------



## RjAFX

Van, RiderZ's layout is bloody nice.

The glass I found will not bend to the point I need it...chit breaks...Gonna give balsa wood a shot, see what happens.


----------



## vansmack2

RjAFX said:


> The glass I found will not bend to the point I need it...chit breaks...Gonna give balsa wood a shot, see what happens.


You're just not looking hard enough dude...ha ha ha!


----------



## RjAFX

Well I went to three places in Phoenix that sell plastics, and when they tried to bend what they had in stock it broke before closing up on the outside of a 9R1/4. So I try balsa wood next. Also thinking the spring back (recoil) will not be near as strong making it much easier to attach clips so I can pop them on/off with little effort on set up and tear down.


----------



## RjAFX

vansmack2 said:


> Ovals can be very fun. Around 1984, or so, I setup an Aurora AFX two lane oval about 14 to 16 ft. long in my friends front room (living room), basically a empty room. My friend was a quadriplegic that did not have much use of his arm so I taped his controller to his wheelchair. I glued some of those thin plastic guard rails to the center of the curves so that we both would have the advantage of using the rails. We raced the G-Plus cars on the track, mostly Indy cars. My friend did quite good with it. We had many very competitive races. I think I have pictures somewhere, but not sure where at the moment.
> 
> Here is a picture I found on the internet of a track that folds up for storage. This is a good idea for anyone with limited space.


This is a good idea.....not sure the wife wants two 8ft and one 6ft table on her walls......lol


----------



## RjAFX

Super Circuit Counter/Timers are working great after 20 years of storage.
I'll mount them in a box to make the setup and take down go faster.



These things worked flawlessly for years. I never found the need to up-grade to anything else. I have never seen them used, or heard of anyone that had them. They came from ScaleAuto. Going to look for the receipt to see what I paid for them.


----------



## MSwaterlogged

Interesting. Have never seen those.


----------



## RjAFX

Double Post


----------



## RjAFX

MSwaterlogged said:


> Interesting. Have never seen those.


I guess they didn't sell well that makes me think they were not cheap.....If you ever run across a working set snatch em up. They power up with four AA's that last, and last.

EDIT PS: Just looked up what they cost me. $45 per unit. I still have receipts, and a note book of all my orders, from whom ever.

Saw that I paid $24.95 ea for the Toyota GTP style cars on the same order. That would be the ones in the pit stop package.


----------



## MSwaterlogged

*Track progress*

Getting there. Track is attached to wall again. Borders and railings are done. Most under track "walls" in place. Still have a details to work on to cover bare wood. Almost ready to go racing.

Charlie


----------



## RjAFX

Charlie ..... you are just like a farmer. Out standing in you're field. That is an outstanding setup.


----------



## philo426

Yes it is very cool!


----------



## alpink

great idea
and well executed


----------



## MSwaterlogged

Thanks guys. More work to do, but it is getting there. At least I can use it now! Was getting withdrawal symptoms while it was down.


----------



## RjAFX

MSwaterlogged said:


> Thanks guys. More work to do, but it is getting there. At least I can use it now! Was getting withdrawal symptoms while it was down.



Stop talk'n! Get out there, and plow the field.


----------



## MSwaterlogged

RjAFX said:


> Stop talk'n! Get out there, and plow the field.


I'm working on it, I'm working on it.:tongue:


----------



## RjAFX

MSwaterlogged said:


> I'm working on it, I'm working on it.:tongue:


He's work'n on it ...... 


Got my mats trimmed to fit the table, and finally took a picture.


Brian stopped over, we setup, and tested the SuperCircuit counter/timers for a couple hundred laps each lane. They still work great, no cross lane foul ups.


----------



## MSwaterlogged

*Track almost done*

The "safer barriers" are installed. The grass infield areas have been tilled, raked and smoothed waiting to plant grass (white areas will be painted green ). Track is runable, but going to get it finished soon.

Charlie


----------



## RjAFX

She's coming along nice Charlie .... gonna look great when ya get the sod laid.


----------



## vansmack2

MSwaterlogged said:


> The "safer barriers" are installed. The grass infield areas have been tilled, raked and smoothed waiting to plant grass (white areas will be painted green ). Track is runable, but going to get it finished soon.
> 
> Charlie


I love that laptop holder setup.


----------



## MSwaterlogged

vansmack2 said:


> I love that laptop holder setup.


Had to come up with something easily removable since the table folds up against the wall. Works pretty well. It will be painted yellow same as the wall/table. It simply slips into the space between the table and the wall when the table is down. Nothing fancy but it works.

Charlie


----------



## MSwaterlogged

*Track is finished (for now).*

Here are pictures of the completed track.


----------



## RjAFX

LQQK'n gooooooood Charlie.
Just one thing ......paint the room power/sky blue.


----------



## RjAFX

PS: Zoom!Zoom!


----------



## MSwaterlogged

RjAFX said:


> LQQK'n Charlie.
> Just one thing ......paint the room power/sky blue.


That yellow was what my youngest daughter picked when she lived here. The other spare room is blue. We are lazy, don't like to paint that much, it will stay yellow :beatdeadhorse:


----------



## vickers83

Awesome twack MSW! Looks like a blast to drive! If RJ wants the room blue, Give him a roller & a brush! LOL! :thumbsup:


----------



## RjAFX

Send me a roller, and a good 4 inch brush ...... I have some painting to do.


----------



## RjAFX

Took my track apart, the tables are down, that was as easy as can be. Nati's birthday party so the house was full of !!! LOUD !! GrandKids ...... Will leave it down for the month of July leaving the living room wide open for everything else.

I like portable. Any of you that do not have room for a permanent track/table this works great.


----------

